# Fines Levied in Michigan Electrician's Death



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

Shame to see something like this when it could have so easily been avoided.

Pete


----------



## dmxtothemax (Jun 15, 2010)

What are "expired" gloves ?
Are they maybe rubber gloves,
past a use by date ?.


----------



## RFguy (Sep 11, 2013)

Live-line gloves used past the recertification date?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

dmxtothemax said:


> What are "expired" gloves ?
> Are they maybe rubber gloves,
> past a use by date ?.


From the OSHA site..

In addition, the gloves and sleeves must be electrically tested at regular intervals of not more than 6 months for gloves and 12 months for sleeves. (See ASTM F496, Standard Specification for In-Service Care of Insulating Gloves


----------

